

Nokia N9 - rkwz
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/06/22/n9/

======
snaky
"Stephen Elop did everything he could to prepare such outcome, by saying and
doing everything in his power to make sure nobody buys the phone. And it won't
be bought. As I said before, the phone is a victim of an abortion performed by
Elop – no more, no less" [http://www.mobile-
review.com/articles/2011/nokia-n9-meego-en...](http://www.mobile-
review.com/articles/2011/nokia-n9-meego-en.shtml)

~~~
blub
In the eyes of Eldar Murtazin whatever Nokia does is wrong. The only time he
posts something accurate is when he posts pictures of leaked devices.

Even for the N9 he keeps contradicting himself, one day it's great, the other
day it's copying Apple and other such nonsense.

~~~
snaky
>In the eyes of Eldar Murtazin whatever Nokia does is wrong

Nokia or Elop?

"..Nokia split into two camps. The majority of Nokia employees felt themselves
betrayed and considered the choice as an abolishment of all Nokia values and
ideals. They were right."

------
saturdaysaint
I see a novel but not markedly superior UI and a bunch of things I could do on
my first gen iPhone. In late 2011, that's not the kind of differentiation that
can get a new software platform off of the ground.

I'm not high on WP7's prospects, but its network services integration (Bing,
Facebook, Skydrive, Zune, etc.) and developer focus really put it a few
generations ahead of this.

------
protomyth
It really does look like a nice phone. With this phone in the wings, I really
don't understand the Microsoft deal. It really seems like a Microsoft-sorta-
bought-Nokia as opposed to a good deal for Nokia.

------
unicornporn
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSZssHGR-Qg>

